# Hello we're new!



## Reidy23

Hi all from Somerset!!

I was recently given a lovely multi-level tank so I've got a pair of little girl mice. One is black with White patches and the other is White and gray. They're both beautiful and seem to be really enjoying their new home!!

I could use some advice though - they don't seem to know what to do with their sippy water bottle, how can I help them?

Also how soon should I start trying to handle them?

I think they'll be named Bubble and Squeek - but haven't quite decided yet!!


----------



## AnnB

Hello and welcome.

I love their names, don't change them. As long as they've settled in for 24 hours (maybe longer if they're very nervous) you should be able to start handling them. I'd start off by handling them just for short periods initially and build it up slowly.

I don't know what to suggest regarding not being able to use their water bottle. I would certainly provide a shallow dish of water so you can be sure they are getting some from somewhere and maybe you can smear something tasty on the spout of the water bottle to encourage them to use it.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

hi there. i tried the sippy water bottles and none of my mice knew how to use it. they just kept licking the plastic. so i put a dish of water in and they were so thirsty. so i dont use them. i use normal water bottles or just dishes of water and change the water twice a day. hope this helps


----------



## Reidy23

Thanks for the answers guys, I've now given them a water bowl and they seem much happier!! I also bought them a flying saucer wheel - which they seem to love, but can't work out properly!!

Think the names may have to change to Magic and Mischief though - they are so funny and naughty!!


----------



## AnnB

I used to have a mouse called Magic!

I've never tried mine with the flying saucers, they all love their silent spinner wheels though and I'm not sure I'd have room for a flying saucer too.


----------



## Reidy23

Hi Ann,

I have the oposite issue - as they're tank has built in levels they can't have anything really tall, and my last mouse had a silent spinner and refused to use it. My hamster loves his flying saucer so I thought I'd try the girls with it - they seem to love it!


----------



## Stina

I only use saucer wheels with my mice...they are the safest wheels available and also the easiest to clean  Mice that aren't used to them can take a bit to learn how to use them properly...its funny to watch them learn!

Be very careful using water dishes....they can very easily harbor bad bacteria and such and/or soak all of the bedding, which if not caught quickly, can lead to disease....I personally would never use water dishes for any of my rodents.


----------



## Reidy23

Hmmmm.... Ok well I will see if I can come up with a way of rigging them a normal water bottle then!! Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## racingmouse

Hi, welcome! With tanks, you can make a mesh water bottle holder just by using a wild bird peanut holder. Buy a cheap peanut holder and either use the mesh only, or construct a way of puting your bottle into the round mesh and tie some wire at the back. This `clips` over the end of your tank and holds the water bottle in place. You can bend the mesh and make it square in shape to lie flat against the tank wall.

If you have a tank with one of those sliding lids however, you won`t be able to hang anything from the sides. :roll: But it might stand on the tank floor as the holder has a round bottom, so you could put the bottle inside, stand it on the floor and just secure it somehow to stop it from toppling over? 

Sippy bottles are useless! Buy a Classic water bottle (it will say Classic on the bottle). These are the best bottles on the market. Just make sure you hang the spout low enough for the mice to reach it okay without having to stand on tiptoe!

My mice love silent spinner wheels (the middle.regular size). Try one on a stand inside your tank. It will take up less room than a flying saucer.


----------



## geordiesmice

I use these water bottles and holders in tanks.http://www.thepetexpress.co.uk/?p=2_2&pid=10261 I also use velcro and stick the water bottles to the tank that way.Sippy drinker I found useless the mice climbed to the top and chewed the lids to little pieces and they leaked terrible.


----------



## Stina

The sliding lid tanks that we have here have spaces at the back that allow for regular metal water bottle holders.....I don't know if you have different ones there though?... I don't have rodents in any of my sliding lid tanks...but the ones I have with regular screens I use these bottles... 









I hate silent spinner wheels....they get so nasty so fast, and there is a risk of toes getting caught between the 2 pieces. My saucer wheels I have either have a built in igloo, or I have cut a hole in the base to make it into an igloo, so they are dual purpose


----------



## The Boggit keeper

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Reidy23

Ah ha!! Have rigged up a standard water bottle using sticky backed Velcro!! Which seems to be working and the little monsters are loving climbing it!!


----------



## racingmouse

With silent spinner wheels, you can take a dab of super-glue, place a spot of glue between the two parts and place a heavy book on the wheel lying flat to prevent these `cracks` from causing any issues. I done this with all of my spinners and it works a treat! Have to admit though that the design should be fully moulded rather than `split` into two parts the way it is. Typical manufacturing design when it comes to small rodent wheels and accessories. The people who design them obviously are not small animal owners...


----------



## MouseGuy

What is a sippy water bottle? Anyone have a link? I use bowls, but I have considered using some kind of water bottles. I bought two that stick to the glass of the aquarium but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## MouseGuy

racingmouse said:


> With silent spinner wheels, you can take a dab of super-glue, place a spot of glue between the two parts and place a heavy book on the wheel lying flat to prevent these `cracks` from causing any issues. I done this with all of my spinners and it works a treat! Have to admit though that the design should be fully moulded rather than `split` into two parts the way it is. Typical manufacturing design when it comes to small rodent wheels and accessories. The people who design them obviously are not small animal owners...


I agree with you about the poor selection of accessories that mice owners have to choose from. They have discontinued many of my favorite mice accessories in favor of total crap.
My deer mice have two kinds of wheels: A silent spinner and a wire wheel. They love both, but the thing they like best about the wire wheel is how more than one mouse can go for a ride on it. I've seen as many as 8 mice on one wire wheel at a time when I had pups in the cage. The parents made the wheel go round and round while the pups just held on. Great fun!


----------

